# Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Nuggets 11/10 @ 6pm (TV: FSChi, NBALP)



## jimmy

Bulls need to get back on track at home. 


It'll be interesting to see what Cartwrong's starting 5 will be. If he benches JC and Rose again, then the win last night only encouraged him.

Hopefully Tyson plays.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

we'll win this game...no if, ands or buts about it..


----------



## JRose5

Bulls 96
Nuggets 86

Rose 21


----------



## MJG

Nuggets 91
Bulls 89


----------



## truebluefan

tomorrow I will post my prediction. They are 3-3. This may not be an automatic win.


----------



## futuristxen

I don't know who is going to win this. Who knows what bulls team is going to show up.

I'll pretend Rose and especially Crawford won't play much after their comments.

Nuggets 108
Bulls 72

Donyell Marshall 22


----------



## spongyfungy

I hope they swarm all over Carmelo. He forces shots when he's pressured. Andre Miller is coming back to form. He was averaging only 3 assists until the last two games. We have a tendency to allow good players to have unbelievably great games, however. Still I believe that we have the more talent laden team.

Bulls 110
Nuggets 95


----------



## rosenthall

Yes, it will be interesting to see who starts the game. In principal, I agreed with Cartwright's decision to bench Jamal and Jalen. It's hard to argue with the short term results. However, if Cartwright is true to his word on his 'if you produce, you play' memo, then he really doesn't have much choice but to put them both back in the starting lineup. It will be interesting to see how everyone responds.

To the game....I would like to say that we're going to win this, but I don't get the feeling that we're going to put two good games in a row together. I have a bad feeling that Jamal and Jalen won't be in the starting lineup, we'll lose, and this whole situation will get even worse. .

Nuggets 95,
Bulls 84


----------



## Future

Bulls- 102
Nuggets- 87


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bulls 101
Nuggets 95

Leading Scorer: Marshall 25


----------



## GB

I have a feeling that Crawforose is going to sulk all night and put us in danger to prove a point to Cartwright. I also think they'll be fined or suspended for conduct detrimental to the team if they do...

105-92

(I also think KH will show improvement on the 1-10 and the 9 turnovers)


----------



## such sweet thunder

AL Harrington and Eddie Jones come up big in their first games in a Bulls uni, as the beloved pull out a squeeker, 219-6.


----------



## Salvaged Ship

Is Pippen playing? Said he might be back tonight.

I say Bulls give a decent effort and win a close game.

Bulls 94
Nuggets 89

Rose scores 22


----------



## Squirrel

Bulls 87
Nugz 93

(Rose 22)


----------



## RSP83

How about the Monster Matchup? 

Curry vs Nene

both are gifted physically, but Nene is tougher. Will Eddy "the offense extraordinaire" able to throw his body around to score? I predict it will be a tough night for Eddy if he's still playing soft.

Tyson we need you !!!


----------



## Philo

Bulls 76
Nuggets 80

Leading Scorer: Rose 26


----------



## truebluefan

chandler said he could play, didn't he?


----------



## robert60446

*Re: Official Game Thread- Bulls vs. Nuggets*



> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Bulls need to get back on track at home.
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what Cartwrong's starting 5 will be. If he benches JC and Rose again, then the win last night only encouraged him.
> 
> Hopefully Tyson plays.


Jaf311, you are stealing that post from Ace20004. He started last one and Bulls win!:yes:


----------



## LuCane

Denver 92
Chicago 86


----------



## PC Load Letter

The Bulls situation right now is just ridiculous. It will be hard for them to play well when there's other crap going on that's on their mind. I'd love to think the Bulls turned the corner once again with a big road win, but that didn't quite happen after the Orlando win, so I have no reason to believe it will happen this time. Nuggets play hard all the time. That's why they're 3-3. We should definitely win this one, but we won't...

Nuggets - 94
Bulls - 82

On a sidenote, I'll be at the game tonight and I'm stoked to see Melo play in person. It will also be interesting to see how the crowd reacts to Jamal and Jalen.


----------



## ace20004u

Bulls 100
Nuggets 87


----------



## Wynn

*For the Ribs....*

Nugz -- 93
Bull -- 84

High TO is Harry Potter with 12.


----------



## RetroDreams

JAF. I added date/time and TV info. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sith

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I don't know who is going to win this. Who knows what bulls team is going to show up.
> 
> I'll pretend Rose and especially Crawford won't play much after their comments.
> 
> Nuggets 108
> Bulls 72
> 
> Donyell Marshall 22


sadly, i have the same feeling that the bulls will lose big against nuggets at home. and the reason being "i dont know who is going to win this, who knows what bulls team is going to show up"


----------



## KA

Bulls: 96
Nuggets: 92


----------



## truebluefan

stats and prediction for tonight. 

denver 3-4. Lost two in a row. 1-3 on the road. 

Shooting 37% as a team. Allow only 40% to opp. 36% in threes. 47.7 rebounds to opp. 49 18.7 t/0 and 8 blocks. 86.4 pts a game to opp. 87.9

Carmelo Anthony 16.9pts a game. 36%. 5 rebounds 2.4 assists.
Earl Boykins 42% 14.1 pts a game. 
Andre Miller 14 a game 38% 5.9 rebounds. 4.4 assists. 2 steals. 
Nenê 10.7 pts 50% shooting. 7 rebounds. 1 assist, 1.57 steals. 

Bulls 3-4 1-3 at home. 

Bulls shooting 40%. giving up 46.2% 41.7 rebounbs. opp. 43.9 8.4 blocks. 86.9 pts a game to Opp. 100. 

Jamal Crawford 41% 16.7 pts a game. 3.3 rebounds. 5.1 assists. 1.29 steals. 
Jalen Rose 40% 15pts a game. 3.9 rebounds. 3.4 assits. 
Tyson Chandler 42% 12.8 13 rebounds. 2 blks. 
Curry 46%. 5.6 rebounds 1 assits. 1.86 blocks.


Prediction? Denver wins. We are 1-3 at home. We cannot stop anyone at all. We give up over 100 pts a game and most of those teams were not playoff teams. 

Denver 106 Bulls, 88.


----------



## RetroDreams

Bulls by 14, YES, 14.

Chicago 103, Denver 89.


----------



## Philo

Denver Nuggets 94
Chicago Bulls 102
High Scorer: Jamal Crawford 25 (He may get a triple double)

C'mon, the Nuggets have improved since last season but unless this team simply doesn't care we should win easily.


----------



## RetroDreams

Probably starters according to the myBulls e-mail newsletter:

PG Crawford
SG Gill
SF Rose
PF Marshall
C Curry


----------



## superdave

Bulls 98
Nugz 94

Nene goes for 24
Crawford goes for 26
Lint goes for 3


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls 92
Nugz 89


----------



## Bulls4Ever

Bulls will win 99-83 with Eddy Curry at 22pts.

:rbanana:


----------



## kukoc4ever

*.500*

bulls 96
nugz 92

leading scorer
crawford -- 28


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

I am going with a Bulls win 110-109 in double overtime.


----------



## Kismet

On my way to the UC now. I'll be pretty close to the Bullies bench so I'll keep an eye on some of the interaction between players and coaches. My prediction:

Bulls 17
Nugz 12


----------



## superdave

OT:
I trying to wait patiently for this game to come on.......

I'm watching Lost World: Jurassic Park on USA network, and I must say... this is the worst movie I've seen since Steven Seagal was an eskimo in Alaska protesting drilling for oil. This movie is hella bad. Its not even one of those so-bad-its-good movies (Congo, Animal, Blue Streak, etc)... its just plain bad.


----------



## jimmy

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> OT:
> I trying to wait patiently for this game to come on.......
> 
> I'm watching Lost World: Jurassic Park on USA network, and I must say... this is the worst movie I've seen since Steven Seagal was an eskimo in Alaska protesting drilling for oil. This movie is hella bad. Its not even one of those so-bad-its-good movies (Congo, Animal, Blue Streak, etc)... its just plain bad.


I was thinking about Jurassic Park just the other day. While thinking about it, I remembered there was a Jurassic Park 3. I completely forgot that movie even existed. 

I guess some movies should end it at one. No sequels needed.


----------



## Lizzy

Nugz 98
Bulls 79

Leading scorer - Marshall 19


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> OT:
> I trying to wait patiently for this game to come on.......
> 
> I'm watching Lost World: Jurassic Park on USA network, and I must say... this is the worst movie I've seen since Steven Seagal was an eskimo in Alaska protesting drilling for oil. This movie is hella bad. Its not even one of those so-bad-its-good movies (Congo, Animal, Blue Streak, etc)... its just plain bad.


I don't know why--but this post just cracked me up.

:laugh:


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Nugz 98
> Bulls 79


Hater.


----------



## Chicago_Cow

Bulls by 15

Bulls 100
Nuggets 85

Leading Scorer: Eddy Curry
Leading Rebounder: Marshall


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> I was thinking about Jurassic Park just the other day. While thinking about it, I remembered there was a Jurassic Park 3. I completely forgot that movie even existed.
> 
> I guess some movies should end it at one. No sequels needed.



3 was better than 2. 2 is like 8 hours long.


----------



## Parabull

Bulls - 103
Nuggets - 99

Donyell Marshall - 28 pts


----------



## Athlon33.6

Bulls - 111

Denver - 89

High Scorer - Jalen Rose


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

Bulls 90
Nugz 101

Rose goes for 25. Camby blocks Curry 5 times. Boykins goes for 20.


----------



## Nater

Why does the thread title say game time is 6 pm? Did it change from 7:30?

Bulls 100
Nugz 89


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> OT:
> I trying to wait patiently for this game to come on.......
> 
> I'm watching Lost World: Jurassic Park on USA network, and I must say... this is the worst movie I've seen since Steven Seagal was an eskimo in Alaska protesting drilling for oil. This movie is hella bad. Its not even one of those so-bad-its-good movies (Congo, Animal, Blue Streak, etc)... its just plain bad.


Ever watch a Vin Diesel movie? ;-)


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 105
Nuggets 100
Leading scorer: Rose
If they start without Rose and Crawford.

Nuggest 100
Bulls 80
Leading scorer: Crawford
If they start Rose and Crawford.

The starting lineup obviously has a huge influence over my pick for tonight. Please take it into account.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Why does the thread title say game time is 6 pm? Did it change from 7:30?
> 
> Bulls 100
> Nugz 89


I don't know, game doesn't start 'til 7:30 CST from what I can tell. However, Fox Sports Chicago appears to have hockey on instead of the Bulls game. :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

NBA Season Ticket has the game at 7:30 CST


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Ever watch a Vin Diesel movie? ;-)


LOL, DaBullz. So true.

Diesel is going the way of Van Damme... decent action, gratuitous body shots, no name hottie alongside the protagonist, zero plot points and development.... its almost straight to video material now. Ugh.

Its a shame b/c Vin CAN act, and has a solid background in theatre. But he may be typecast as a B-list action hero.


----------



## GB

Users Browsing Forum: (Bullwhip*, johnston797, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, JOHNNY_BRAVisimO*, Fizer Fanatic, Cyanobacteria, Nater, Agent911, jsong, Big_CKansas, ChiTownFan, DaBullz, TwinkieTowers, superdave, ryzmah, JCBIGSIS, ChiLuv411, JAF311, Mr. Bill, specialK, realbullsfaninLA, Siouxperior, coolFilipino, badfish, numlock, genex*, JRose5, PauloCatarino, Athlon33.6*, Parabull, GB)


----------



## GB

KH 12 points 8 assists


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> KH 12 points 8 assists



I'd love to see it.

I predicted 10 and 4 in the other thread.


----------



## dkg1

What channel is the game on? Miami 82 Bulls 78. Eddy with 22.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> What channel is the game on? Miami 82 Bulls 78. Eddy with 22.


Miami?


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Miami?


Sorry, just woke up from a 3 hour nap! Should be Denver. I guess I've been thinking about that rumored trade with the Heat too long!


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> What channel is the game on? Denver82 Bulls 78. Eddy with 22. The way I've been picking games, the opposite seems to happen so here's to hoping that continues. Aren't the Nugz coming off a game last night? If so, they really should be ripe for the picking.


----------



## truebluefan

Denvers reserve average 32 pts a game from bench. We average 26 from bench but the bulls vs NO had 52 pts from the bench.


----------



## superdave

Game is on CLTV, in Chicago.

Pregame interviews.....
both Jamal and Jalen backed down from previous statements and said something to the effect of:
'Its all about the win.... just wanna help the team win... blah blah blah'

Anyone else just hear this?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are on NBA TV here.

Some other pre-game show.


----------



## Maestro

Starting line up will be the same as the NOrleans game, interesting.....


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich starting.
Gill starting.


----------



## truebluefan

Miller
barry
Camby
Nene
Anthony


Hinrich
Gill
Curry
Robinson
Marshall


----------



## airety

Play well, stay on bench behind underachievers.

Cartwright's philosophies on coaching are interesting... if we win I'll shut up, but I really don't understand how he can say he only plays thoughs who earn it yet he continues to start E-Rob and Hinrich.


----------



## Maestro

Hirich a 3


----------



## DaBullz

Curry recognized he didn't have a shot, kicks back to Hinrich for 3.


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich for three.


----------



## DaBullz

Gill hits, after an ERob block.

Starting like the NO game. Early, though.


----------



## truebluefan

5-0 bulls


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls playing zone defense.


----------



## Maestro

Hinrich ,Curry quick fouls


----------



## DaBullz

THe offense is moving the ball extremely well.

Hinrich just short on another 3 attempt.

Marshall draws his 2nd foul. He stays in the game.


----------



## truebluefan

Marshall two quick fouls.


----------



## elias03

refs suck


----------



## DaBullz

Cartwright paces the sideline, sees real players to sub.

Marshall draws his 3rd.

Baxter in.


----------



## Future

Man, Jalen Rose looks so pissed on that bench. 

Next to him Crawford is at least applauding his teammates.....


----------



## DaBullz

Miller drives right past Hinrich and misses the layup, but Denver gets the offensive board and the putback.

Curry fouled at the other end, completes the 3 point play.

8-5 bulls


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich quick defense causes Miller to turn the ball over.


----------



## GB

Hiney was fouled!!


----------



## DaBullz

Baxter with a sweet move, but the ball won't stay in the bucket.

He swipes at the ball while Miller is dribbling and pokes it loose. Hinrich hits the floor and forces the jump ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls down by 4. CUrry holds the ball, almost has it stolen. He gives it to Gill who hits the 2.

12-10 Denver.

Blocking foul on Baxter. Anthony to shoot two.


----------



## GB

Rose in


----------



## DaBullz

Rose in the game for ERob.


----------



## JRose5

Game starts with 7 minutes left in the 1st..
 :yes:


----------



## DaBullz

Curry just travelled. He took 4 steps and then jumped another 4 feet towards the basket. But they say he was fouled.


----------



## GB

Eddy playing tough!

Is Andre Miller Richard Pryors son?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls playing man defense now.


----------



## Bulls96

Who is guarding Barry ?


----------



## Parabull

Pretty good rebounding so far...


----------



## GB

Why this thread instead of chat?


----------



## DaBullz

Miller on Hinrich, one-on-one. Miller tries to post him up and get better position. Offensive foul.


----------



## truebluefan

5:47 14-12 denver.


----------



## DaBullz

Works like chat, and it's saved for posterity.


----------



## truebluefan

denver is shooting 36% but have three offensive rebounds!! 

Curry 5 pts, 2 rebounds 2 assists. Very active


----------



## DaBullz

Boykins in the game.

Kirk drives right past him and lays it in.


----------



## dkg1

Good start for Hinrich. This kid is scrappy. Denver is clearly trying to go after him and he's not backing down!
Eddy is looking as good as I've seen him. He may not have a lot of boards, but he sure is active so far. 
We look so unathletic with Marshall and Baxter. Both will struggle against a guy like Camby.


----------



## truebluefan

hinrich "Blew by Boykins"


----------



## Parabull

Earl time. I hope he scores a ton (but the Bulls win, of course) so he has a postgame interview - best interview I've ever seen after a Warriors game.


----------



## DaBullz

Then Hinrich throws the ball away because the nearest bull to him when he picked up his dribble was across court.

(Was a bad pass, but nobody helped)


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen and Crawford to check in.

Hinrich with a beautiful feed to gill for the reverse layup.

Now we get a scoring boost from the bench.

Gill and Hinrich out.


----------



## DaBullz

THe fans cheered.

For pippen or crawford coming in or for Gill or Hinrich going out.

(I think the latter, or both)


----------



## Parabull

Baxter playing badly...


----------



## DaBullz

PIppen, Rose, and Crawford run a 3-man weave at the top of the key. Pippen gets the penetration and dishes to Baxter who bobbles it out of bounds.


----------



## fl_flash

damn DaBullz! How fast do you type???


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>Parabull</b>!
> Baxter playing badly...


I second that.. he looks out of place or playing scared??


----------



## DaBullz

DaBullz types 120 words per minute. I kid you not.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Parabull</b>!
> Baxter playing badly...


He's showing why he was a second round pick. We miss Tyson badly against athetic teams like this. The Bulls are still moving the ball around well even with the second team in.


----------



## airety

Baxter eww, but nice block.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> DaBullz types 120 words per minute. I kid you not.


Laptop--1650$
DaBullz referring to himself in the third person--Priceless.


----------



## JRose5

Wow they have 7 Offensive boards already.
:sour:


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls with 8 turnovers. Hinrich has 2 of them.

Jalen with a jump pass to Curry for the easy dunk. Looked like Jalen was going to shoot, all the denver players went at him or stopped to watch.


----------



## Parabull

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Laptop--1650$
> DaBullz referring to himself in the third person--Priceless.


:laugh:


----------



## JRose5

OOOOHHH
DEN 1:33 Jon Barry made 1st of 2 Free Throws 
DEN 1:33 Jon Barry missed 2nd of 2 Free Throws 
DEN 1:33 Offensive Rebound by Jon Barry 


Thats a no no.
:upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Denver is amazing on the offensive boards. 

Curry and Blount in at the same time, along with Rose and Pippen and Crawford.

Pippen has made 2 or 3 passes that teammates could not handle.

Rose hits his first attempt.

Rodney White answers with 3.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Rodney White--I'm telling you guys, the real deal.


----------



## truebluefan

eddy with his second foul


----------



## elias03

Pippen sucks


----------



## DaBullz

Linton Johnson in.

Pippen at the point.

Posts up, throws the ball away.

Pippen misses the 3 at the buzzer.

Bulls down 29-22 at the quarter


----------



## truebluefan

29-22 Denver.


----------



## JRose5

Ugh hmm.


----------



## fl_flash

Giving up 29 points in a quarter is still too many. This team can't play defense. Period.


----------



## truebluefan

Denver is shooting 35% and yet they are ahead by 7. *9 offensive rebounds*

Bull have 8 t/o and a ton of fouls.


----------



## curry_52

Bulls will lose this one, book it. Curry and Marshall, their only frontcourt players (Baxter and Blount suck) are already in foul trouble.
I smell blow out.


----------



## dkg1

We didn't even get into an offensive set those last two possessions and the result wasn't pretty. Everyone just stood around and watched.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Giving up 29 points in a quarter is still too many. This team can't play defense. Period.


We are giving up just over 100 pts a game.


----------



## elias03

how many to does pip have.?


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford with the double-pump 3pt attempt from near half court (shot clock near zero). Baxter with the great rebound and putback.


----------



## DaBullz

Baxter with another layup.

29-26 Denver.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Bulls will lose this one, book it. Curry and Marshall, their only frontcourt players (Baxter and Blount suck) are already in foul trouble.
> I smell blow out.


Eddy looks unstoppable on offense tonight. Unfortunately, when he has huge starts, he seems to get into foul trouble on the other end. Who the hell is this Elson clown he let get inside of him to pick up his second foul?


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls getting some offensive boards.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose misses a 3 (a little deep)
Blount with the board, pass back to Rose who hits the 3.

Bulls down 33-29


----------



## Bulls96

R. White

YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 

03-04 DEN 5 0 12.6 .370 .600 .600 .60 2.00 2.60 .8 .40 .60 1.80 1.00 5.2 
Career 93 19 18.9 .401 .250 .785 .50 2.10 2.60 1.5 .60 .40 1.92 1.60 7.9


----------



## truebluefan

Pippen for two.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen looks out of control.

Now he slows it down. Gets the pass in the corner, hits (2 pts)


----------



## DaBullz

Boykins blows past Jamal, draws the foul.


----------



## truebluefan

11 t/o this early in the game is waaaayyyyyyy too many.


----------



## DaBullz

FWIW,

I think Denver is the better team.

We're hanging right in there with them, though. 33-31.

Don't forget that Pippen played almost none of the preseason games and hasn't played in a week. He'll get better.


----------



## dkg1

How long has Hinrich been on the bench? He looked great while he was in there. Bill and his substitution patterns. :upset: Boykins blows by JC and draws a foul on Baxter (although LB should never leave his feet against someone who is 5-7).


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> We are giving up just over 100 pts a game.


If we can continue to shoot 60% to Denver's 35% it just might be enough to make up for our turnovers, ft attempt discrepancy and lack of rebounding.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen is playing point.

They try to post up Jamal. The ball ends up in Rose's hands with the clock running out. He misses.

Bulls get the steal on the other end. Rose leads the break, dish to Pippen for the easy jumper.

35-33


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal not moving without the ball. They get him the ball in the post. He makes a great pass to Blount, who can't convert.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose chases Anthony all over the court. He fights through 4 picks. The 5th one frees anthony for the nice jumper.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen out.

Crawford at point.

Rose dishes to Gill in the corner. Steal for Denver.

Crawford the only man back, bites on a terrific fake by Boykins who dumps it to anthony for the easy layup.


42-37.


----------



## dkg1

what the hell happened to the ball movement? Isn't Denver coming off of a game last night? The effort we should getting back on the last break made it looked like we played a 3 OT game last night.


----------



## fl_flash

turnovers and defense. tough to win games when you keep giving up the ball and can't keep the other team from scoring...


----------



## Athlon33.6

Pip thinks Michael Jordan is out there! Those passes are way to advanced! That's how he use to pass with MJ.


----------



## truebluefan

Denver 17 free throw attempts. Bulls 3. 

Finally called a foul on Nene.


----------



## truebluefan

jamal for two


----------



## DaBullz

Anthony posts up rose. Awesome move, but he travelled.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose at PG that play.

Slick ballhandling.

He makes a perfect pass to an open Blount who hits the open jumper.

Bulls down just 3.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose is 2-7 FG with 4 rebounds and 5 assists.


----------



## dkg1

Blount hits the J but I still wouldn't guard him he sucks. Speaking of sucking, LB back in.


----------



## dkg1

Hinrich back in after sitting for 45 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich is 2-3 FG, 1-2 3Pt, 2 ast, 1 TO, 5 pts

Crawford is 1-2 FG, 0-1 3Pt, 1 ast, 1 TO, 2 pts

Curry is 4-4 FG, 3-3 FT, 4 reb, 2 ast, 11 pts


----------



## DaBullz

Boykins steals the ball from hinrich and gets the long pass for the easy bucket.

48-41.


----------



## DaBullz

Denver shoots.

Baxter is the only bull going for the rebound. Curry strolls intot he picture a bit late. 

Gill hits.

48-43.


----------



## DaBullz

Denver is not shy about shooting.

Camby throws the ball at the basket and then almost gets his own rebound.

Bulls down 51-43.

Biggest denver lead.


----------



## DaBullz

An obervation.

The Bulls would be in this game if Marshall didn't get 3 fouls in the first 3 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz

Lonny Baxter with a HUGE block.

Hinrich with the behind-the-back pass to Curry who can't convert. But he's fouled.


----------



## DaBullz

51-45 at the half.


----------



## ScottVdub

we're playing so crappy right now, its amazing we are still in the game. against any superior team we would be getting blown out of the gym by now.

Eddy 12 points, 6 rebounds.

We cant grab a rebound out there, we need tyson back as soon as possible. 

Whats with the turnovers?

I remember seeing on nbatv the denver nuggets training camp and you could tell their coach had them working there butts off to play this running style game and we are seeing it tonight. I don't know how BC runs his training camps but I doubt it was as intense as the nuggets was.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich with the behind-the-back pass to Curry who can't convert. But he's fouled.


Did anyone else notice that after this nice feed into the post that EC didn't even acknowledge Hinrich's effort to get him the ball in such a good position? 
I've been trying to pay attention to small details like this to see if there is any friction over who is starting and who is not. EC is supposedly in favor of Crawford starting, correct? Maybe I'm over-analyzing things.


----------



## 7thwatch

Curry has 12 points on 4 shots. Talk about effecient.


----------



## ChiBron

We're making Camby look like Dennis Rodman out there. Denver has 14 offensive rebounds :upset:. If we only had Tyson and Donyell(2 of the 3 foul calls were BS).

15 TOs ain't gonna cut it either.

Must say we r lucky to be only down 6. 

But I still say we'll win this one easy IF we control the boards and Jalen gets a little hot.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We're making Camby look like Dennis Rodman out there. Denver has 14 offensive rebounds :upset:. If we only had Tyson and Donyell(2 of the 3 foul calls were BS).
> 
> 15 TOs ain't gonna cut it either.
> 
> Must say we r lucky to be only down 6.
> 
> But I still say we'll win this one easy IF we control the boards and Jalen gets a little hot.


Denver has a very deep and athletic front line. They are just crashing the boards in waves. LB and Donyell are not the quickest cats on the court either. And Blount is just old. Couple that with EC at center (even though he's been more active than usual) and you are goingto have trouble. 

Gill has somewhat picked up the slack for Jalen's struggles so far. Based on what I saw in the first half, Kendall deserves to be starting over Rose.


----------



## 7thwatch

1) How does Hiney look?

2) Did Jamal forget to wake up today? I don't know how he's playing but his stat line looks more like Erob than Jamal at this point.


----------



## Athlon33.6

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We're making Camby look like Dennis Rodman out there. Denver has 14 offensive rebounds :upset:. If we only had Tyson and Donyell(2 of the 3 foul calls were BS).
> 
> 15 TOs ain't gonna cut it either.
> 
> Must say we r lucky to be only down 6.
> 
> But I still say we'll win this one easy IF we control the boards and Jalen gets a little hot.


Exactly. My thoughts as well.


----------



## ChiBron

> 1) How does Hiney look?


Pretty much the same as he did against NO. Still has trouble bringing the ball up.



> 2) Did Jamal forget to wake up today? I don't know how he's playing but his stat line looks more like Erob than Jamal at this point.


Pip ran the PG spot when Jamal was on the floor. He was more focused on getting the ball in the post or to Jalen. JC was trying to post up Earl Boykins but the Nuggets were intent on denying him the pass.


----------



## DaBullz

Camby out with a strained knee.

Bulls are down by 2 with the ball, folks.


----------



## ScottVdub

camby with a strained left knee, will not return. we better take advantage of this and grab some rebounds


----------



## DaBullz

Tie game.


----------



## ScottVdub

i think if we can build on this little run we have going then we can take control of this game. I believe this is the first tie since 0-0 if im not mistaken


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 1) How does Hiney look?
> 
> 2) Did Jamal forget to wake up today?  I don't know how he's playing but his stat line looks more like Erob than Jamal at this point.


Other than the one time Boykins poked the ball away from Hinrich, I think he has played very well. He made some damn good passes in the first half. Played very good defense on Miller.

When JC was in, they had him play mostly off the ball. Hard to compare the two as they seemed to play different roles. JC did make a nice feed into the post. He has been playing a lot more passive on offense.


----------



## ScottVdub

Hey DaBullz, I gotta give you some props man. I came here thinking i was gonna be the first one to report the camby injury and then once i post i look one post above me and you got it done already. Im gonna stay on my couch from now on and not run into the other room whenever something happens cuz i know u got it.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are up 55-53. The starting lineup for the Bulls is getting the job done.


----------



## DaBullz

I'm going to be eating dinner real soon, so no more play-by-play for a bit.

Curry at the line for 2.

Bulls up 3 (he hits)
Bulls up 4 (he hits)


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I'm going to be eating dinner real soon, so no more play-by-play for a bit.
> 
> Curry at the line for 2.
> 
> Bulls up 3 (he hits)
> Bulls up 4 (he hits)


You can eat later. Play-by-play now. It's the closest thing to watching it.


----------



## DaBullz

What I'm seeing from the bulls is 5 guys who want to play and are playing well together.

Curry has missed about 3 fairly easy shots, or they'd be way up now.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich rips down a rebound, then gets fouled by Miller at the other end.

(I hope you notice I'm trying to be unbaised in my play calling).


----------



## truebluefan

OT: Grizzlies beating the lakers in the 4th quarter. 9:18 89-76


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich almost steals the ball from Barry. Marshall blocks a shot or pass. Ball goes out of bounds with :1 on the clock.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You can eat later. Play-by-play now. It's the closest thing to watching it.


:laugh: 

I with you on this one bro


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls up 59-55 with the ball. THey're playing terrific defense as a team.

Nice dish inside to Donyell from Curry from Hinrich. He can't quite handle it. Jump ball.


----------



## DaBullz

John Barry just made Gill fall down and hit the open bank shot from the wing.

Hinrich throws a weak bounce pass into the post that's easily intercepted and he fouls Nene on the other end.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford and Rose in. 

Gill and Hinrich out.


----------



## DaBullz

Denver takes a 60-59 lead on Nene's FTs.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford at the point.

Boy are the Bulls spread out.

Rose almost in the corner. ERob almost in the corner. Jamal at the top. Nothing but LONG passes.

Marshall hits the jumper.

Jamal leads the break and dishes to Rose for the layup.

Bulls up 3.


----------



## 7thwatch

We had better be able to win this game, especially with Camby out. It almost makes up for not having Tyson. We need to win this one . . . c'mon bulls.


----------



## DaBullz

Elson posts up rose and hits a tough shot over him.

Rose drives and misses. Curry boards and misses the dunk.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich rips down a rebound, then gets fouled by Miller at the other end.
> 
> (I hope you notice I'm trying to be unbaised in my play calling).


I have. It's much appreciated. What happened to Andre Miller? How did he pick up 4 fouls in 6 minutes? For that matter how did Marshall pick up 3 fouls in 3 minutes?


----------



## DaBullz

Blount in for Curry.

Tie game, 63.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose takes a fairly straight forward shot over Anthony, but misses. Dore says it wasn't a good shot (it was OK by me).


----------



## InPaxWeTrust

Hey guys been watching decided to post. The Hinrich/Gill backcourt looks very nice. Also props to Curry on a nice game so far. I think we will pull this one out.


----------



## Future

E-Rob is lookin good!!!!


----------



## MikeDC

Freakin league pass doesn't seem to have the game on! I didn't pay to see the Lakers and Memphis Grizzlies :upset:


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls pulling away. Neil and Bill seem to think that Denver is tired.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are on fire.

72-64 Bulls

Marshall hit the three
ERob stole the ball and got the layup on the fast break.
Craw steals the ball and gets the layup on the fast break pass from ERob.


----------



## fl_flash

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Freakin league pass doesn't seem to have the game on! I didn't pay to see the Lakers and Memphis Grizzlies :upset:


The game is on NBA-TV. Direct TV channel 601


----------



## Laid-Backness06

Oh man, am I hearing that Jamal is passing on fast breaks?!

That's more like it.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Freakin league pass doesn't seem to have the game on! I didn't pay to see the Lakers and Memphis Grizzlies :upset:


Game is on NBA TV if you have it.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls winning this quarter 27-14.


----------



## chifaninca

Mike the game is on NBA Tv....Took me a minute to figure that out as well. Go to NBA TV and the game is on.

Bulls up after a Crawford poke steal and finishes at the other end with a dunk!

E-Rob hit a nice shot a minute earlier.


Bulls playing with enthusiasm


----------



## futuristxen

Wow. cbssportsline.com is a MUCH better stat tracker than NBA.com...who knew?


----------



## mgolding

Nice run, win or lose, this board and i think generally this team has a different feel to it than a week or so ago.

How much is the league Pass. the aussie dollars good right now, so it might be plausible.


----------



## DaBullz

:25 left in Q3, Bulls up 72-66

Elson is down on the court. Denver has called timeout.


----------



## DaBullz

NBA League Pass is like $150 US, or about $100 AU. Maybe you can trade some Kangaroo Pies for it.


----------



## DaBullz

I made an observation earlier. Marshall sat out all but 3 minutes of the 1st half with foul trouble.

He's back, and the Bulls are up 6.


----------



## futuristxen

OT: Cavs won again tonight. Against the Knicks. Those young wipersnappers are right at our heals if we don't win tonight.


----------



## chifaninca

About the Cavs Knicks game ---- The Knicks were flat out pathetic. They looked awful and Clevland is active and lively. Plus, Miles got hurt and missed most of the game.


Bulls up by 6 after 3


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I made an observation earlier. Marshall sat out all but 3 minutes of the 1st half with foul trouble.
> 
> He's back, and the Bulls are up 6.


I know. Marshall plays well, bulls win.....


----------



## WestHighHawk

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Game is on NBA TV if you have it.


Of course if you have DishNetwork and the League Pass you're s.o.l. cause it's blacked out on all channels :upset: 

Next year I throw out the Dish and get DirectTV!

(thank goodness we can tape the 2 a.m. rebroadcast  )


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal with the steal, a no look over the head pass to Marshall for the layup.

Awesome pass!


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford falls asleep on defense.

Miller gets a lob pass (in the half court) for a layup.


----------



## elias03

oh oh they're coming back


----------



## DaBullz

Rose is ice cold. He's missed 2 or 3 this Q already.

But he's got 5 rebounds and 6 assists.


----------



## mgolding

150 US for the season?? thats not bad.i think thats closer to 220 Australian. But anywho thanx. I might just go ride my pet Kangaroo down to the post office, Say G'Day to all of ma mates, throw a few shrimp on the barby and then knock back a few an then hook up with a sheila... go bulls


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Mike the game is on NBA Tv....Took me a minute to figure that out as well. Go to NBA TV and the game is on.
> 
> Bulls up after a Crawford poke steal and finishes at the other end with a dunk!
> 
> E-Rob hit a nice shot a minute earlier.
> 
> 
> Bulls playing with enthusiasm


Thanks!

Good grief, that took forever to find... I just got digital cable last week and the channel guide didn't bother to list NBATV! After about 5 minutes of searching I finally found it


----------



## DaBullz

Boykins pokes the ball away from Jamal at the top of the key. Ball going out of bounds on the baseline. Andre Miller makes a terrific save and while going out of bounds throws the ball the length of the court to Boykins for the layup with Jamal trotting after him.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> 150 US for the season?? thats not bad.i think thats closer to 220 Australian. But anywho thanx. I might just go ride my pet Kangaroo down to the post office, Say G'Day to all of ma mates, throw a few shrimp on the barby and then knock back a few an then hook up with a sheila... go bulls


Now you're talkin


----------



## futuristxen

BOYYY-KINS:upset: 

You know. He was a free agent this summer. We coulda had him. He could have been our x-factor off the bench...but noooo. We had to bring Scottie back to chicago.


----------



## DaBullz

Denver on a 16-2 run since Hinrich and Gill were taken out.

Gill is back in, but Hinrich is on the bench still.

Jamal is taking fade-away threes and missing.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> BOYYY-KINS:upset:
> 
> You know. He was a free agent this summer. We coulda had him. He could have been our x-factor off the bench...but noooo. We had to bring Scottie back to chicago.


Oh yea. The Nuggets are 3-4 as well. What an X-factor!!!!


----------



## MikeDC

Jesus, Pip and Gill looking like rookies there and giving Barry an open shot.

Boykins giving help defense on Eddy is Nene Hilario!


----------



## futuristxen

16-4 run to open the 4th. Not good.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are down 6, 84-78.

Jamal drives and is fouled by Anthony.

Melo is the real deal, btw.


----------



## MikeDC

Boykins has been doing this to every team in the league. He's uber quick.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yea. The Nuggets are 3-4 as well. What an X-factor!!!!


Have you seen the kid play? He's unstoppable.


----------



## airety

I'm a Crawford supporter, but I'm watching the gamecast right now and it looks like Crawford is shooting waaay too much.

Get Hinrich in there.


----------



## Future

3 SECONDS!!? BS!!!

That's a heartbreaker right there.... bad call. Horrible call.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are down 87-80. Hinrich is back in, for Crawford.


----------



## fl_flash

Nugz taking it to the Bulls. Get Hinrich back in!


----------



## chifaninca

Bulls players and the Refs are sucking big time


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I'm a Crawford supporter, but I'm watching the gamecast right now and it looks like Crawford is shooting waaay too much.
> 
> Get Hinrich in there.


He's making up for lost ground. He only shot 2wice in the first half.


----------



## MikeDC

Eddy at least makes the attempt to draw a charge.

It was a poor attempt though.

The Bulls have folded up, and the guys I hold most responsible are Pip and Gill... they have looked like a sieve on D.

Hinrich misses two quick shots.

Boykins is a big time cherry-picker


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Yea. Go Crawfish: stinking up the team.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen is playing point with Hinrich in the game.

Hinrich misses a good, open shot.

Marshall is fouled on a layup attempt.

He makes the first, misses the 2nd, bulls rebound and score.


----------



## truebluefan

89-85 Denver.


----------



## DaBullz

Marshall gets the ball inside, double-teamed, and then an amazing pass to Curry for the dunk.

Bulls down 4, 89-85.


----------



## DaBullz

Fast break
Pippen to gill to Marshall

Bulls down 2


----------



## MikeDC

For consecutive huge plays by Yell. gets his own board and converts after a missed three, then a board, then a beautiful assist to Eddy then a dunk on a pass from Gill!

No one's guarding Melo


----------



## truebluefan

Marshall is bringing us back! 89-87


----------



## airety

There's still a lotta time left.


----------



## Future

Wow, Marshall on a tear. This is shaping up into a great game.


----------



## giusd

Rose and JC are 5 for 18 for 13 points and 4 TO's. Both are benched for bad play and bad D. They came in with the lead and well f it up big time. I guess they were so disrespected they don't care about winning. However, they will be wineing big time.

david


----------



## mgolding

bloody hell we need Tyson on the boards, we're lucky that we're shooting better than them


----------



## Athlon33.6

All I gotta say is DAMN KIRK can sure play some tough defense! He sticks to his man so good!


----------



## futuristxen

It's Donyell Marshall's world. We're just paying rent. It looks like he's singlehandedly bringing us back in this one. Anyone have visual confirmation of this?


----------



## MikeDC

Bulls down two, let's hope they can pull this out.

They need someone to stick on Melo and Miller. Those guys have been killin us


----------



## DaBullz

The Bulls were trailing by their largest margin when Hinrich came in for Crawford. Maybe it is coincidence.


----------



## truebluefan

Curry 20 pts 9 rebounds. Slowly his is bringing up his rebound average.


----------



## chifaninca

Right now Pip and Marshall are leading us back. 

If any of the other guys would step up we could win this.

And we are definitely leaving Melo wide open.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Is Jamal on the downlow? He looks so unmotivated. Poor kid.


----------



## ScottVdub

Melo is gonna be a superstar. i wish he was still in college right now so I could see him dominate the ncaa


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> It's Donyell Marshall's world. We're just paying rent. It looks like he's singlehandedly bringing us back in this one. Anyone have visual confirmation of this?


Most definitely. He's doing all the right things out there.

Curry's getting it together. He's not the same dog that started the season.


----------



## truebluefan

We can't lose a game like this. We need to defend the home court. We are 1-3 at home. Nothing like last year.


----------



## DaBullz

Denver is playing 2 PGs. Boykins and Miler.


----------



## airety

Curry really has improved his play lately...


----------



## chifaninca

Da Bullz...

I know it was half in jest, but Hinrich coming in has had nothing at all to do with this comeback...other than making it harder.

He's got no shot at all right now. He's nervous energy on D.

Love the effort, just looking forward to when he settles into the flow.


----------



## DaBullz

Game over.

CUrry fouled out.


----------



## Future

Dammit, Eddy is gone!!! Fouled out.........


----------



## chifaninca

Curry just fouled out


----------



## truebluefan

Curry is gone. Fouled out.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The Bulls were trailing by their largest margin when Hinrich came in for Crawford. Maybe it is coincidence.


It looks like the coincidence's name is Donyell Marshall. He's everywhere on the stat tracker. Rebounds assists, dunks. Everything. Maybe we need to stop focusing on two players on our team, Hinrich and Crawford, and start focusing on the rest of the team for once? Curry is having a nice game. Marshall is playing well.


----------



## futuristxen

oops. spoke too soon. there goes curry.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose back in.

Denver misses 2nd FT and Nene tips it back in. 
Hinrich with an awesome drive and layup and got fouled.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Game over.
> 
> CUrry fouled out.


Actually game over: Jalen subs in for Eddy.


----------



## MikeDC

D'oh!

we're back down by 7 quick as that.

but Hinrich drives and scores. He gets the foul too. And converts. Bulls down 4

Nice crossova...


----------



## truebluefan

big play by Hinrich


----------



## Future

WHAT THE **** WAS THAT ROSE!!!

piece of ****


----------



## MikeDC

Rose gets in the air and doesn't know what to do


----------



## chifaninca

Hinrich with a nice drive and hits the FT.


Other end Boykins is little baby...Hinrich with a good foul.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> It looks like the coincidence's name is Donyell Marshall. He's everywhere on the stat tracker. Rebounds assists, dunks. Everything. Maybe we need to stop focusing on two players on our team, Hinrich and Crawford, and start focusing on the rest of the team for once? Curry is having a nice game. Marshall is playing well.


You're not seeing the game.

Hinrich is playing hard at both ends of the court. He's the one passing the ball to Marshall.


----------



## truebluefan

OT Grizz beat the lakers. 105-95.


----------



## Future

Man, Carmello is freakin awesome


----------



## MikeDC

Pip hits a difficult jumper.

Melo and Boykins switch and Hinrich can't cover Melo


----------



## DaBullz

Right now, GIll and Pippen are keeping the BUlls in this.

97-94 Denver, 1;46 left


----------



## MikeDC

Rose collects an errant pass.

Bulls down 1


----------



## truebluefan

hold on tight! Wild ending in store


----------



## DaBullz

Ball goes out of bounds. No, saved by Denver. No, stolen by Gill, to Marshall for the dunk.

Bulls down 1.

Hinrich grabs a BIG rebound and gets fouled.

Hinrich to the line to give the BUlls the lead.


----------



## MikeDC

Hinrich with a nice board and collects a foul from a whining and flopping Jon Barry


----------



## elias03

Hinrich is not making friends lol. Good we need a bad ***. Kirk should paint his hair like rodman


----------



## airety

NAILBITER!!!


----------



## DaBullz

OT: Darius Miles left the game with a nose contusion.


----------



## Athlon33.6

We would of been won this [edit] game if Chandler was playing!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## chifaninca

Big props for Marshall, Pip, Gill and Hinrich.

Marshall, Pip and Gill playing great.

Hinrich showing some muscles.

Rose - well, Rose is Rose. Miss a shot and complain to everyone while his man goes down to the other end of the court and scores.


----------



## fl_flash

This game is way too close. We shoulda blown these guys away!


----------



## MikeDC

Hiney misses the 1st but ties with the 2nd :|


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich FTs
Miss
Make
tie game


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> This game is way too close. We shoulda blown these guys away!


Denver is good this year. newsflash. they already beat sacramento and san antonio.


----------



## truebluefan

tie game.


----------



## mgolding

I fthey shot better they would have blown us away


----------



## DaBullz

Boykins hits a 3.

about :30 left, bulls timeout.

Bulls down 3.


----------



## Future

Freakin boykins hit a 3? What the hell!?

The lil ones are always the pests.


----------



## futuristxen

two games in a row hinrich has choked on the line. He's young still.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

down 3



Who wants to join a "My rookie point guard just busted your SG's mouth" club???


----------



## MikeDC

crapola


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT Grizz beat the lakers. 105-95.


Better believe it.

Soon, _our_ game threads will be getting 300 posts a pop.


----------



## Athlon33.6

We are down by 3 but there's still alot of time left! We can win.


----------



## elias03

agreed with crapola


----------



## airety

Who was covering Boykins?


----------



## elias03

bulls lost


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Better believe it.
> 
> Soon, _our_ game threads will be getting 300 posts a pop.


I hope it does!! Really.


----------



## MikeDC

I freakin knew they were going to do that!

Why make a rookie take that shot!


----------



## Future

Hinrich missed a 3 to tie..... maybe Jamal should be in because he can shoot the 3?


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> two games in a row hinrich has choked on the line. He's young still.


I'm back.

Donyell should have blocked it. Hiney was sticking Nene.

Hiney misses the three. I thought it was good. :sigh:


----------



## futuristxen

Did we just run a play for Hinrich to take the all important game-tying 3? or was that just a broken play and he ended up with it?


----------



## fl_flash

Games over. Watch all the Hinrich haters blame this loss on Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Hinrich missed a 3 to tie..... maybe Jamal should be in because he can shoot the 3?


Crawford 0-3 this game.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Hinrich missed a 3 to tie..... maybe Jamal should be in because he can shoot the 3?


you certainly would think so... a bad coaching decision if you ask me


----------



## airety

Why isn't Crawford taking that shot? He's definitely our best 3 point shooter!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Blech.

Down 5, .30 to go.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I freakin knew they were going to do that!
> 
> Why make a rookie take that shot!


I agree.

Because they thought the defense would think the way you and I thought?


----------



## Athlon33.6

Down by 5 with less than 30 seconds left but we still can .


----------



## airety

Also, this isn't Hinrich's fault it's Cartwright's call and Crawford should have been in. At the same time, why not a quick 2?


----------



## JRose5

Dammit!


----------



## GB

What are Jamals stats like tonight?

Hiney's?



Gotta catchup...


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Games over. Watch all the Hinrich haters blame this loss on Kirk.


It's really not Hinrich's fault. If the play was run for him, then it's the coach staffs thats to blame for once again putting too much pressure on a kid that is only playing his 3rd game of the year.

If the play wasn't run for him, he's just taking the open 3. I really don't know what the shot looked like, anyone care to explain the context of the shot?


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Did we just run a play for Hinrich to take the all important game-tying 3? or was that just a broken play and he ended up with it?


It looked like it. At least, he was a main option. They probably wanted to go back to Pip first but Yell kind of fumbled the inbounds.

Kirk as the second option in his third game didn't strike me as brilliant though. That's no knock on Kirk, he just shouldn't have been put in that position.


----------



## elias03

trade the **** now


----------



## Future

Game over.... good game either way...

I still think Crawford should have been in because he is our best 3 pt shooter.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I know Kirk's been hot and cold, but I repeat my question from a couple of pages ago...









> Who wants to join a "My rookie point guard just busted your SG's mouth" club???



The boys got moxie.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> What are Jamals stats like tonight?
> 
> Hiney's?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta catchup...


Jamal is 2-6, 0-3 3pt, 2-2 FT, 0 reb, 5 ast, 2 stl, 2 to, 6 pts

Hinrich is 3-7, 1-3 3Pt, 3-5 FT, 3 reb, 4 ast, 3 to, 10 pts


----------



## giusd

bulls lose, Why.

22TO's and 22 offensive rebounds. Same as sat game. Just Awful. rose 3 for 13, mind you he is our superfingstar and JC i am sick of being disrepected was 2 for 6 but his play in the 2nd half was key to our lose. 1 for 4 and 2 TO's. I wonder who he will blame for his play. david


----------



## GB

Jalen missed a shot he should have it.

Oh...look at his statline.

Thats where the game went, eh?


----------



## krob

Why call that last shot for Jalen? He has been shooting like CRAP


----------



## JRose5

DAMMIT.

Talk about lettin that slip away.


----------



## truebluefan

I predicted a loss, we did. We are giving up over 100 pts a game. Denver was shooting worse than we did coming into this game. But we can't stop anyone. No one. 105 pts, about par. 

Team defense.


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> bulls lose, Why.
> 
> 22TO's and 22 offensive rebounds. Same as sat game. Just Awful. rose 3 for 13, mind you he is our superfingstar and JC i am sick of being disrepected was 2 for 6 but his play in the 2nd half was key to our lose. 1 for 4 and 2 TO's. I wonder who he will blame for his play. david


denver also got to the line a whole lot more than us.


----------



## airety

Yuck.

I can't wait to see what Cartwright does for our next game. Rose and Crawford deserved to start tonight, but they don't deserve to start next game.


We need Tyson back... badly.


----------



## GB

That Hiney turnover was Roses fault. He just stood still instead of fighting the man for the ball. He just let him jump in front of him.

Jamal only 18 minutes? Maybe C'wright is holding a grudge tonight?

What have I missed?



Hey---is Darko going to be better than Carmelo? Is Prince better than Carmelo?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> Why call that last shot for Jalen? He has been shooting like CRAP


Rose 3-14.


----------



## krob

Good game... shoulda won... but good game none the less... can i just jump on the Kirk bandwagon now? I like how he plays.


----------



## Future

Maybe we'll go 3-38 at home and win all our games on the road.... eh?


How messed up would that be...... 


and depressing.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls lose by 8, but the game was closer than the score indicates.

I said before I think Denver is the better team. And they showed it. On their court, we probably get beat worse.

Curry fouled out with lots of time left. We really needed him down the stretch.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Got dammnit! We were suppose to win this! I am so f*****G mad right now.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I know Kirk's been hot and cold, but I repeat my question from a couple of pages ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got moxie.


I'm in.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> two games in a row hinrich has choked on the line. He's young still.


Better than seeing J-Will missing both at the line.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> What are Jamals stats like tonight?
> 
> Hiney's?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta catchup...


KH 3/7 3/5 for 10 points 3 boards, 4 assists 4 TOs (one meaningless at the end).

JC 2/6 2/2 for 6 points 0 boards 5 assists 2 steals 2 TOs

KH had a good game, but he hasn't earned the right to be in there at the end, and he isn't ready to be there either.


----------



## Electric Slim

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose 3-14.


I'm to blame for that one, I picked him in my fantasy league so he sucks this year. I picked Andre Miller last year :upset: !


----------



## futuristxen

wow. We are really setting hinrich up to fail. This is too much pressure to be putting on a rookie like hinrich. Two games in a row we've put the onus on him to make a play or hit a key shot, and he's had problems both times. Whether it's free throws, turnovers, making a 3, or whatever...none of that is totally Hinrich's fault. That's on the coaching staff. We have plenty of veterans who should be doing those things. But instead we're just put it all on the rookie "savior".

Oh well. Hinrich seems to have played pretty well tonight. Will be interesting to see what happens in this team now. Hinrich started and finished the game. And played better than Crawford tonight. I wouldn't be suprised to see Rose back in the starting lineup wednesday but not Crawford.


----------



## Future

I hope we don't hear anymore crap from Jamal and Jalen after this game about leading a mutiny or some other kind of BS.....

I will be so pissed if we hear them complaining after this game.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I know Kirk's been hot and cold, but I repeat my question from a couple of pages ago...


My first club...I'm in.


----------



## JRose5

Man that just leaves a sour taste.
I'm gonna be in a bad mood for the rest of the night now

If we had gotten blown out it at least wouldn't have left me so pissed off afterwards, you know?


:upset:


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> wow. We are really setting hinrich up to fail. This is too much pressure to be putting on a rookie like hinrich. Two games in a row we've put the onus on him to make a play or hit a key shot, and he's had problems both times. Whether it's free throws, turnovers, making a 3, or whatever...none of that is totally Hinrich's fault. That's on the coaching staff. We have plenty of veterans who should be doing those things. But instead we're just put it all on the rookie "savior".
> 
> Oh well. Hinrich seems to have played pretty well tonight. Will be interesting to see what happens in this team now. Hinrich started and finished the game. And played better than Crawford tonight. I wouldn't be suprised to see Rose back in the starting lineup wednesday but not Crawford.


I would be surprised if Rose gets any serious minutes next game. He's being outplayed by ERob of all people.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> My first club...I'm in.


Count me in, too.


----------



## MikeDC

Also, Carmelo looks like a really good player. Think Big Dog but with Heart and Defense. Or maybe Grant Hill with slightly lesser handles.


----------



## Future

Denver FT: 33-41

Bulls FT: 12-16

41 FTA for Denver? Only 16 for the Bulls.... :| :dead: 



and that clutch 3 by Boykins killed!


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> wow. We are really setting hinrich up to fail. This is too much pressure to be putting on a rookie like hinrich.



He's not J-Will.

I think he'll grow from the exposure, rather than recede.


:upset: 

If we passed up trading Jamal and the #7 for the third pick as I heard...

:upset:


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Count me in, too.


What club is this? I just got in for the end of the game.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Hey what club are you guys talking about?


----------



## krob

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> My first club...I'm in.


me too


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> What club is this? I just got in for the end of the game.


Who wants to join a "My rookie point guard just busted your SG's mouth" club???


----------



## TwinkieTowers

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> What club is this? I just got in for the end of the game.


I think it's the Kirk Hinrich's got moxie fan club. If it is, count me in, too.


----------



## JRose5

*I dig*

Yea count me in.


----------



## chifaninca

To me...

It's another Cartwrong loss. 

Once it inspires Rose, the second time it makes a guy like Rose say "whatever, I'm not making you look smart a second time".

Last game we one and he was a geniuos. Sicne we lost is he now an idiot?

Crawford and Rose were bad apples who only benefited from being benched. This time are they all-stars who didn't get the respect they've earned?

Point is -


We lost this game cause everyone one of our players was outhustled except for Marshall.

We lost this game because we didn't do the fundamentally important things.

We lost this game because we again appeared to have a weak game plan, if we had one at all.

Players play - Coaches coach. You can't fire the players.......so......


PS - anyone else notice that Pippen was doing the coaching in many of the time outs. Inlcuding the one where Crawford blew his assignment. Crawford listened and then told Pip my fault. 

Oh well, our season seems destined to b e like our team - helter Skelter. One minute awesome - the next we suck.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I hope we don't hear anymore crap from Jamal and Jalen after this game about leading a mutiny or some other kind of BS.....
> 
> I will be so pissed if we hear them complaining after this game.



When Jalen and Jamal checked in, the score was 59-59. By the time they were both out of the game, the Nugz led 89-80. Things that make you go hmmmmm....


----------



## JRose5

*Its no consolation though.. ;(*



> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see it.
> 
> I predicted 10 and 4 in the other thread.



Hey something good comes out of this, I was right!
:laugh:


----------



## GB

I didn't see the majority of the game.

Am I incorrect to assume that lack of defense 1.

and Jamal and Rose's bad shooting nights 2. 

cost us the game?


----------



## WestHighHawk

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's the Kirk Hinrich's got moxie fan club. If it is, count me in, too.


Count me in, too


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Bullwhip*, chifaninca, Chops, C.C.C.P*, dkg1, Outkast*, hoops*, settinUpShop, Wishbone, GB, Fizer Fanatic, AnaMayShun, thunderspirit, Kneepad, krob, ScottVdub, MichaelOFAZ*, Nesovic, Crawscrew*, ChiTownFan, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, TellCoby, mgolding, Future, TripleDouble, darlets, gamadict, victor_vc, ryzmah, Electric Slim, TomBoerwinkle#1*, fl_flash*, Chi_Lunatic*, Jumpman23, Coachking, basghetti80*, RATF, airety, uracornball, badfish, numlock, brian34cook, giusd, cwalkmanuel, thrillhouse, Greg Ostertag!, JRose5, Sambonius, burnet, visionary432, Bulls96*, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6, bpm183, JPBulls, itso, spongyfungy, Sith, ShakeTiller, MGoBlue4, Lurch, jefflibulls, elias03, IllState, DaBullz)


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I didn't see the majority of the game.
> 
> Am I incorrect to assume that lack of defense 1.
> 
> and Jamal and Rose's bad shooting nights 2.
> 
> cost us the game?


Jamal's 4 Missed Shots Cost Them The Game? C'mon..


----------



## JRose5

I couldn't watch the game either, nor could I check the updates for most of it.

Why did Jamal play so little?


----------



## Athlon33.6

Put me in the Kirk H club as well!  This kid is going to be quite a player. :yes:


----------



## chifaninca

Anyone who watched this game would have to agree this was not a case of one or two players blowing it.


The whole team is to blame for this. The reffing was shotty as well.....but our mottoe is "No Excuses".......


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I didn't see the majority of the game.
> 
> Am I incorrect to assume that lack of defense 1.
> 
> and Jamal and Rose's bad shooting nights 2.
> 
> cost us the game?


Nah. If Rose scores 34, we're going to win every time. We don't have an offense oriented around getting him the number of shots needed.

We played a team that is better than us and almost beat them. The game was close, most of the time. There were see-saw runs by both teams along the way.

I wouldn't confuse the score with how we played defense. I thought it was our best defensive effort this year. The score was high because we didn't consume the shot clock in a slow and methodical half-court offense.

If anything, we just got killed on the boards, particularly their offensive boards killed us.

Denver shot .379 from the field, we shot .506.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Anyone who watched this game would have to agree this was not a case of one or two players blowing it.




I've read that they came in when the game was tied and we were down nine when they left.

Jamal 33% of his shots, Rose less.

Defense cost us. But these two should have been able to shoot us back into it.

At least, thats what the stat sheet tells me.


----------



## fl_flash

I don't think Rose or Crawford start the next game. Did anyone notice how they were celebrating with each other during the little runs they had? It was almost like they felt like the two of them against the world. Problem is is that they were also on the floor during Denver's 16-2 run in the fourth. Boykins and Miller were consistantly blowing past them.

This is going to get ugly.


----------



## Machinehead

I doesn't seem to be about Rose and Crawford 

You don't turn the ball over 25 times a game and let the other team camp out at the line plus getting outrebounded .. and win 

In other words .... we got outhustled


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Problem is is that they were also on the floor during Denver's 16-2 run in the fourth. Boykins and Miller were consistantly blowing past them.


----------



## spongyfungy

I didnt' watch the game except the last minute. I'll probably watch the replay. but looking at the box score it seems like they got alot more offensive rebounds and second chance points. The Bulls seem to have shot well, crawford and rose passed way more, and Hinrich kinda blew it at the end. 

Is that a correct assumption?


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> I doesn't seem to be about Rose and Crawford
> 
> You don't turn the ball over 25 times a game and let the other team camp out at the line plus getting outrebounded .. and win
> 
> In other words .... we got outhustled


The two commentators just said the hustle was there...they just didn't execute properly in the end.


----------



## GB

Lotsa erob highlights


----------



## dkg1

Jalen and Jamal need to keep their mouths shut after this one. When they both entered the game in the second half, the score was tied, I believe 59-59. Jalen played so well they pulled him out before too long and by the time they got JC off the court, the Bulls were behind by 8 or 9 (89-80?). Not saying it was all their fault, because JC made a nice steal and got the team out on the break a couple times for scores. But just when you think JC is putting it together, he gets stripped from behind by Boykins, loses Miller on a back cut for an easy two and gets beat again. Before you know it, the Nugz had their biggest lead at 9 (according to the announcer). I wouldn't be mad if BC kept the same starting lineup.


----------



## Athlon33.6

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I don't think Rose or Crawford start the next game. Did anyone notice how they were celebrating with each other during the little runs they had? It was almost like they felt like the two of them against the world.
> 
> This is going to get ugly.


LOL, yes I noticed that also. They had their little thing going on. Apparently they are still pissed off. :yes: We will just keep on losing games we are suppose to win if they don't change their attitudes.


----------



## chifaninca

Bottom line on Crawford was he never really got involved:

2-6 shooting not great, but certainly not jacking up shots either.

One of his shots was an end of the quarter shot...so hard to say that should count.

Two steal - Two Turnovers

Five assists.

Actually, if he hits another shot or two he has the exact numbers Cartwrong has in mind.

Rose had a horrible night shooting. 3-14 in any universe is bad. Also, what made it worse was he'd complain after each missed basket or turnover. Quit complaing Rose. 


On a final note - Corie Blount should never be allowed to shoot again -- 1 for 6 on all up close shots.

Man, we really need Chandler


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> When they both entered the game in the second half, the score was tied, I believe 59-59. Jalen played so well they pulled him out before too long and by the time they got JC off the court, the Bulls were behind by 8 or 9 (89-80?). Not saying it was all their fault, because JC made a nice steal and got the team out on the break a couple times for scores. But just when you think JC is putting it together, he gets stripped from behind by Boykins, loses Miller on a back cut for an easy two and gets beat again. Before you know it, the Nugz had their biggest lead at 9


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I don't think Rose or Crawford start the next game. Did anyone notice how they were celebrating with each other during the little runs they had? It was almost like they felt like the two of them against the world. Problem is is that they were also on the floor during Denver's 16-2 run in the fourth. Boykins and Miller were consistantly blowing past them.
> 
> This is going to get ugly.



Crawford threw Rose a nice pass for a reverse layup and he gave him a high five on the nice dish .Thats what teammates do .

It seems to me that some fans need to take the advice they are trying to give the players and stop being so whiney .


----------



## Machinehead

Well I'm pissed 

I checked in and we were pacing evenly with them and had the game in hand mid way through the 3rd 

But a 16 - 2 run in the 4th ( which I missed ) ??

Whoa 

That's pissweak 

I wonder whether shenanigans played any part ?


----------



## DaBullz

If anything cost us this game, it was Curry fouling out.

He grabbed 9 rebounds for the third game in a row (I belive) and without Chandler, he was really helping us against their strong rebounding.

I thought it was over when he did foul out and posted just that.

I'm somewhat surprised it was a tie game with :38 left.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Bottom line on Crawford was he never really got involved:


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=740824#post740824


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Jalen and Jamal need to keep their mouths shut after this one. When they both entered the game in the second half, the score was tied, I believe 59-59. Jalen played so well they pulled him out before too long and by the time they got JC off the court, the Bulls were behind by 8 or 9 (89-80?). Not saying it was all their fault, because JC made a nice steal and got the team out on the break a couple times for scores. But just when you think JC is putting it together, he gets stripped from behind by Boykins, loses Miller on a back cut for an easy two and gets beat again. Before you know it, the Nugz had their biggest lead at 9 (according to the announcer). I wouldn't be mad if BC kept the same starting lineup.


It was probabaly more of Marshall leaving at the end of the 3rd quarter taking all of the frontlines intensity and hustle with him .Not to mention us never seeing Erob again after his spurt .


----------



## chifaninca

Wow - The Truth Does hurt...


Guys.....

We are all off on this. We got outrebounded on both ends, out hustled on both ends, and they executed when they had too. Our players didn't. 

Team derisiveness aside, we don't play like we ahveanything to execute except ourselves.

I don't know who's in charge of planning and game adjustements, but that person or persons should receive their share as well.

Right now - When we play as a team - we win. We play without teamwork and a plan to execute - we lose. Quite simple actually.

Also, I for one was glad to see that Hinrich was settling in a bit. Why does one have to fail for the other to succeed. Can't they both succeed and be a big part of the team.


Is the next battle - Chandler V Curry? Rose V Pip?

Go Bulls


----------



## Crawscrew

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I didnt' watch the game except the last minute. I'll probably watch the replay. but looking at the box score it seems like they got alot more offensive rebounds and second chance points. The Bulls seem to have shot well, crawford and rose passed way more, and Hinrich kinda blew it at the end.
> 
> Is that a correct assumption?


Hinrich didn't blow it, he missed a shot, that stuff happens...Jamal was very pass first tonight, three of his shots were taken because the shot clock was running out...The rebounds were awful tonight...Rose played aight, he played a good floor game, but took some bad shots...I think the Bulls would have had a better chance if BC put Jamal in for Curry when he fouled out instead of Jalen.


----------



## fl_flash

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Crawford threw Rose a nice pass for a reverse layup and he gave him a high five on the nice dish .Thats what teammates do .
> 
> It seems to me that some fans need to take the advice they are trying to give the players and stop being so whiney .


nah. Crawford and Rose did more than give a simple "good pass" type recognition. They high-fived and celebrated with each other all the way down the court and they did this on MULTIPLE possesions. I'm simply stating what I saw.

Not sure where you get the whining inference. If you're having a difficult time with Rose and Crawford playing like crap - deal wit it.


----------



## chifaninca

ff


Everyone except Marshall, Pip and Gill played like crap.

Atleast Curry scooped his up....


The rest of the players neither lead the team nor dragged the team down.

All of them had an occassional show of brilliance -

Hinrich tough rebound, Hinrich drives the lane and gets the three point play.

Crawford steal, Crawford dunks, Crawford feeds Baxter with great pass for lay up.

This isn't about Hinrich and Crawford. They should play together more.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I know that he may not be contributing yet, but it really is going to be a luxury to have players like Kirk and Tyson. When you have a pg and a man under the basket who our gritty and bring consistent intensity, attitude become contagious.

I really feel like for the first time since the Artest trade that the Bulls have three pillars to build around.


----------



## Future

41 FTA for the Nuggets
16 for the Bulls
Outhustled by the Nuggets
Too many Offensive boards for the Nuggets
Bad Defense by the Bulls

and Carmello is awesome!!

Those are my reasons for a Bulls loss.


----------



## ChiBron

The 3 biggest reasons why we lost this game:

1) Offensive Rebounds - U are not gonna win a lot of games by giving up 22 offensive rebounds to the opposition. Two words, Tyson Chandler.

2) Turnovers - Kirk once again leading the way with 4, not so surprisingly . In fairness to him, the whole team was careless with the ball.

3) Jalen Rose - Had a terrible game.

Kirk is getting F'D up by the organization. By no means should he be in the position coach Fartwright is putting him in. U can't blame the kid for coming up short in the clutch in every way possible. 

Jamal just didn't get enuff minutes to get really involved. He shot 2-6, but 2 of those shots were taken with 1 or 2 secs left. He had six assists and sparked a good comeback for us. Defense fell asleep after that and Denver just couldn't miss.

I seriously think we would've blown this team out if Tyson had played. But then again, "NO EXCUSES"


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I for one was glad to see that Hinrich was settling in a bit. Why does one have to fail for the other to succeed. Can't they both succeed and be a big part of the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Bulls


I'm hoping BC starts to play them together. Scottie had his moments, but I would still like to see the ball in JC's hands more instead of Scottie's. Scottie made some stupid decisions early with the ball when he and JC were out there together. Jamal seemed very hesitant tonight. He wasn't a factor in the first half, basically standing out on the wing shooting bail out 3 pointers at the buzzer.


----------



## Future

Oh yea... and were the Bulls playin zone when Boykins hit that heartbreakin 3? 

Freaking Hinrich was on Nene... and Marshall ended up covering Boykins who nailed the 3 over him.... were they playin zone?

If so... I just don't think that was right to do with less than 1 minute left.


----------



## ScottVdub

this no excuse slogan is gonna really get on my nerves once we lose about 50 or so games.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Oh yea... and were the Bulls playin zone when Boykins hit that heartbreakin 3?
> 
> Freaking Hinrich was on Nene... and Marshall ended up covering Boykins who nailed the 3 over him.... were they playin zone?
> 
> If so... I just don't think that was right to do with less than 1 minute left.


Boykins was 3-11 FG and they felt confident enough to let him shoot.

(My response to those who talk about why Kirk got the 3 pt try to tie the game at the end.)


----------



## Knicks Junkie

At least your team has pieces to trade...


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Oh yea... and were the Bulls playin zone when Boykins hit that heartbreakin 3?
> 
> Freaking Hinrich was on Nene... and Marshall ended up covering Boykins who nailed the 3 over him.... were they playin zone?
> 
> If so... I just don't think that was right to do with less than 1 minute left.


The Bulls did some really stupid things defensively down the stretch. They kept switching off at the top of the key when it wasn't necessary. Kirk was guarding Boykins and Pip kept switching off, leaving Hinrich on Melo. This happened at least twice. Sometimes it looked like Scottie was just running around on defense.


----------



## GB

Steve Kashul just said Crawford is NOW griping about not being in at the end of the game.

It's still about him.


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Boykins was 3-11 FG and they felt confident enough to let him shoot.
> 
> (My response to those who talk about why Kirk got the 3 pt try to tie the game at the end.)


boykins has actually made big shots all of last year though, hes proven he can hit the big shot and he was wide wide open. kirk just had an ok, not great look.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Knicks Junkie</b>!
> At least your team has pieces to trade...


There there Knick fan. It'll be alright.


----------



## Athlon33.6

That was pretty good shot by Kirk at the end even though he missed it. The ball hit the rim and almost went in. At least he didn't throw a airball. :yes:


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Steve Kashul just said Crawford is NOW griping about not being in at the end of the game.
> 
> It's still about him.


Hopefully he gets traded soon. I really don't believe it can work here anymore. And it looks like the coaching staff has oodles of confidence in Hinrich. So why keep Crawford on? Trade him for something and move on.


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Steve Kashul just said Crawford is NOW griping about not being in at the end of the game.
> 
> It's still about him.


we'll we did lose and he wasnt in there. he looked like a little kid looking outside of his window and seeing his friends playing outside but he couldnt play with em, he looked sad on the bench. I personally hope Crawford goes to another team and sticks it to us, cartwright and paxson deserve it.


----------



## Crawscrew

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Steve Kashul just said Crawford is NOW griping about not being in at the end of the game.
> 
> It's still about him.


There is nothing wrong with that, the team lost, he thought he could have helped at the end...nothing wrong with that. Maybe he was upset because at the end of the game when the Bulls needed three-point shooters (statistically, coming into this game, he was the best on the team, 45% I believe), he didn't get to come in and HELP THE TEAM!...the comments after the Hornet game were wrong, these are not, because we lost...The first commandment of team sports= "Thou shall not complain after a win"


----------



## Athlon33.6

When the hell is this team ever going to win at least two games in a row? :upset: I still can't believe we F****G lost.


----------



## ChiBron

We blew this one away. No two ways abt that. There goes the dream of being .500 after 8 games of the season


----------



## GB

Steve Kashul said he talked to Cartwright earlier today about the benching, and said that Cartwright says "he's very comfortable with what he did, his GM supports him, and that several _other NBA head coaches had called to commend and congratulate him_ on what he did."

Even said that Ms. Cartwright thought he did the right thing.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> we'll we did lose and he wasnt in there. he looked like a little kid looking outside of his window and seeing his friends playing outside but he couldnt play with em, he looked sad on the bench. I personally hope Crawford goes to another team and sticks it to us, cartwright and paxson deserve it.


That's the spirit :dead:


----------



## GB

...and now Kashul says he's been informed by Rose and Craw that they aren't going to talk about it anymore.

Good for them.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Steve Kashul just said Crawford is NOW griping about not being in at the end of the game.
> 
> It's still about him.


It's like rooting for two teams you don't like. I agree that Jamal's acting like it's all about him, but I also think he should have been in there. It probably wasn't a difference-making change, but as several folks and several articles said, you want your best players in there at the end. And right now Jamal is one of our best players and best perimeter shooters.

I have to think a move is coming.


----------



## T.Shock

Didn't see the game but from what I can tell it wasn't that bad of a loss. The Bulls individually seem to be doing just fine, however, all the stats we struggle in like Team FG%, Defense, Offensive Rebounds are team stats. We're talented but have no TEAM. If we're below .500 at the break we need to make some changes starting with Crawford and Rose (MY TWO FAVORITE PLAYERS - MICHIGAN BIAS). But seriously we need to trade one (Crawford) with either Fizer, Marshall, or E-Rob to get a starting wing. I think a lineup with Hinrich/Rose/SF/Chandler/Curry and a bench that includes a Veteran PG/Gill/Pippen/Marshall/Blount is decent. Probably a playoff team. I think we win tonight with Chandler. He is the heart and desire of this team. Curry is valuable but not as a leader. Rose is a veteran scorer which we need. Hinrich is scrappy and can score and dish. Eh hope this all makes sense.


----------



## Chops

It Sucks When Your Favorite Player Gets Treated So Poorly.. Now We Can Watch Jamal Shine Somewhere Else.. This Franchise Always Trades Away The Emerging Talent.. It's Like They're Afraid Of Having A Good Player.. Damn..


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> It's like rooting for two teams you don't like. I agree that Jamal's acting like it's all about him, but I also think he should have been in there. It probably wasn't a difference-making change, but as several folks and several articles said, you want your best players in there at the end. And right now Jamal is one of our best players and best perimeter shooters.
> 
> I have to think a move is coming.


Being there in person gives you an opportunity to see much more than whatever the cameras decide to follow. In the 4th quarter Crawford was pulled for one reason and one reason only: he never rotated back on defense. Boykins and Miller took turns running out on one uncontested fast break after another. Crawford acts as though he doesn't understand that at some point in an offensive set he needs to step back and prepare to become his team's first line of defense and slow the Nuggets down in transition. Hinrich understands it. Jamal should too.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Being there in person gives you an opportunity to see much more than whatever the cameras decide to follow. In the 4th quarter Crawford was pulled for one reason and one reason only: he never rotated back on defense. Boykins and Miller took turns running out on one uncontested fast break after another. Crawford acts as though he doesn't understand that at some point in an offensive set he needs to step back and prepare to become his team's first line of defense and slow the Nuggets down in transition. Hinrich understands it. Jamal should too.


Interesting... it was hard to miss the uncontested buckets but it's always so much harder to assign blame on TV.

What else did ya see?


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> In the 4th quarter Crawford was pulled for one reason and one reason only: he never rotated back on defense. Boykins and Miller took turns running out on one uncontested fast break after another. Crawford acts as though he doesn't understand that at some point in an offensive set he needs to step back and prepare to become his team's first line of defense and slow the Nuggets down in transition.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

A few thoughts from the game

1. We lost because Denver had 17 more effective field goal attempts than we did (eFGA = FGA + 0.44*FTA). With Chandler out and Marshall not playing much in the first half, we were a very poor rebounding team. Chandler could have made a huge difference here.

And Boykins really intimidated both Hinrich and Crawford, forcing them into turnovers or far away from the basket in poor positions to initiate the offense. In essence, Boykins made us far more passive on offense. He and Anthony were the MVPs of the game.

2. I am a Hinrich convert. He is really, really good at the "simple" pass. Play him with Robinson enough, and I think he turns him into a 15-20 point scorer on a lot of nights. And he will make Curry, Chandler, Marshall, and Fizer more effective. He also could be very effective feeding Crawford, Gill, and Rose off of screens.

That said, I think he is pretty damn near 100% PG (sorry, I take back my earlier compliment, rlucas), but he is rusty and green playing that position, so he makes lots of mistakes. He also is not a great ball handler, and I now understand how Davis terrorized him on Saturday night (I did not see the game). He is not used to playing against guys as quick and strong as those guys he is going to face in the NBA.

If he is able to develop as a ball handler and in decision-making, we truly could have something special on our hands in Hinrich. In terms of potential, I would rate him quite a bit higher than Crawford, but still lower than Chandler and Curry. Playing three successive nights against Iverson, Davis, and Boykins is quite an initiation into the NBA, so I suspect that his ball handling will look much better in future games.

And I agree that he is a very smart defender, though he is perhaps a little too aggressive at times, which will put him in foul trouble often. But did you see how battled Nene on some of those switches, how he pulled down that one-handed rebound, and how we doubled down in the post? This guy knows how to play the game, and there is only so much of that one can teach to a player who doesn't get it.

In conclusion, right now I cannot think of any other player I would compare him to other than John Stockton, except that he is not as quick but bigger and a better leaper. Whether he is able to develop the ball handling ability of Stockton and the ability to make the "difficult" pass is still open to question, but is well on to his way to developing many of the other traits of Stockton. If he is not able to develop the ball handling ability, he may max out as only a marginal starter/good bench player. But if he is able to develop that ball handling ability he could become quite good.


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting... it was hard to miss the uncontested buckets but it's always so much harder to assign blame on TV.
> 
> What else did ya see?


Carmello Anthony is even better than advertised. He's aggressive and he looks out for his teammates the way a leader should. Late in the game Hilario was at the free throw line. Pippen, Marshall and Rose did everything they could to freeze him, including exchanging places in the lane several times and trash talking him to death. All of a sudden there's Carmello at the top of the key behind Nene spittin' trash right back at Pippen and Rose. He acts like a leader, plays like a veteran and because of his demeanor he's treated like a vet by the officials.

Another observation the cameras may not have caught: From the bench Tyson Chandler played the dual role of Curry's biggest supporter and his harshest critic. He was on his feet regularly pumping his fist especially when Eddy played well. But late in the game when the Bulls were having trouble snaring a defensive rebound in front of the Bulls bench, Ty jumped up and took several steps onto the court screaming at Curry. Chandler's not only the heart and soul of this team, he's probably our most valuable player. If he plays tonight, there's no doubt we win.


----------



## GB

NC,

Nice post.


----------



## krob

I'm starting it... the official trade that whiney *** sunuva***** Jamal Crawford fan club


----------



## VincentVega

I'd bet my house Kirk continues to impress this year.

John Paxson clone my ***. Waste of a draft pick my ***.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> It Sucks When Your Favorite Player Gets Treated So Poorly.. Now We Can Watch Jamal Shine Somewhere Else.. This Franchise Always Trades Away The Emerging Talent.. It's Like They're Afraid Of Having A Good Player.. Damn..


You're just as bad as Jamal himself whining for playing time. This Bulls organization needs to do what it can to win. Sure Crawford can put up the numbers and could be a superstar one day, but right now he sure doesn't care about this Bulls team winning. Sad to listen to his comments after he was benched for the previous Bulls' game. I don't care how much of a better slasher/scorer he is than Hinrich, Hinrich knows the fundamentals and is a perfect example of a PG running a team. He makes the pieces come together, get's everyone involved, atleast from what I've seen in the last game.

Didn't see todays game, but why isn't BC trying out a backcourt of Hinrich/Crawford/Rose ? Gives them running and scoring punch, desperately needed at times.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

A couple more observations.

1. Robinson had a very nice game. He played Anthony pretty even while the two of them were in the game. It was when Robinson was out that Anthony blew up. I also think the Robinson-Hinrich combination is a good one.

2. Did anybody see much of the Lakers/Grizzlies game tonight? Man, I wish we could have picked up Posey instead of Pippen. Posey is a poor man's Ron Artest, which could really help us right now. I think a Hinrich-Crawford-Posey-Chandler-Curry combination would have been wonderful.

3. At least in terms of feeding the post and folks coming around screens, I think Hinrich is a better passer than Crawford, Rose, or Pippen. I didn't see enough of him on the break tonight to have an opinion about he runs the break. On the negative side, right now I would shudder seeing him bringing the ball up the floor in a big playoff game against a ball hawking Baron Davis, Kobe Bryant, Allen Iverson, Ron Artest, etc. I would have a bit more confidence in Crawford doing this at this point.


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Steve Kashul just said Crawford is NOW griping about not being in at the end of the game.
> 
> It's still about him.


"You being funny?" *Crawford said* when asked if Hinrich had beaten him out. "I don't know what the reason is. You have to ask coach Cartwright. I didn't take myself out."

 I'm not going to say I'm happy about it," *Crawford said.*

"I'm just letting it play out," *Hinrich said.* "I come in, work every day and do my job. We just need to go out and play—and play together." 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,5797371.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Someone remind me again...who's the 4 year vet and who's the rook?


----------



## VincentVega

> I'd bet my house Kirk continues to impress this year.


Well, I don't own a house, so it has to be my ****ty apartment and about 10 semester's worth of school texts (probably worth more than my pad).

I'd love to see this lineup:
G - Hinrich
G - Crawford (bring the ball up for the time being)
F - Marshall/Pippen
F - Chandler
F - Curry


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I don't own a house, so it has to be my ****ty apartment and about 10 semester's worth of school texts (probably worth more than my pad).
> 
> I'd love to see this lineup:
> G - Hinrich
> G - Crawford (bring the ball up for the time being)
> F - Marshall/Pippen
> F - Chandler
> F - Curry


I found VanLier's post game comments on the radio very interesting. He started by saying that if anyone should know who's a point guard and who isn't it should be him since its the only position he ever played his entire life. He followed that up by saying that there's no doubt in his mind that Hinrich is a point guard. He then called for Cartwright to start Hinrich at the point and Crawford at the two. He's convinced that thats a much better tandem than Crawford and Rose and he supported his preference by saying that Crawford can create a shot for himself when its needed and Rose can't. Van Lier was adamant (you know how he can get) that the Bulls best backcourt is Kirk and Jamal, and he repeated his belief over and over.


----------



## VincentVega

> I found VanLier's post game comments on the radio very interesting. He started by saying that if anyone should know who's a point guard and who isn't it should be him since its the only position he ever played his entire life. He followed that up by saying that there's no doubt in his mind that Hinrich is a point guard. Hew then followed up that observation by calling for Cartwright to start Hinrich at the point and Crawford at the two. He's convinced that thats a much better tandem than Crawford and Rose and he supported his preference by saying that Crawford can create a shot for himself when its needed and Rose can't. Van Lier was adamant (you know how he can get) that the Bulls best backcourt is Kirk and Jamal, and he repeated his belief over and over.


I've been saying this since the preseason. I hope BC does it next game.


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> I found VanLier's post game comments on the radio very interesting. He started by saying that if anyone should know who's a point guard and who isn't it should be him since its the only position he ever played his entire life. He followed that up by saying that there's no doubt in his mind that Hinrich is a point guard. He then called for Cartwright to start Hinrich at the point and Crawford at the two. He's convinced that thats a much better tandem than Crawford and Rose and he supported his preference by saying that Crawford can create a shot for himself when its needed and Rose can't. Van Lier was adamant (you know how he can get) that the Bulls best backcourt is Kirk and Jamal, and he repeated his belief over and over.


Yep - he also said that Rose is best when someone else is creating and sets him up for a jumper. That he'd rather see Jamal create his shots and not Rose.

When everyone is healthy BC should try this line-up

Hinrich/Pippen
Crawford/Gill
Rose/Erob
Curry/Chandler
Chandler/Marshall 

(gives Marshall more minutes)

Who am I kidding. Bill doesn't want to play Jamal at the off guard even though that's what everyone has wanted for the last two years.


----------



## Clinton Boswell

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> A few thoughts from the game
> 
> 1. We lost because Denver had 17 more effective field goal attempts than we did (eFGA = FGA + 0.44*FTA). With Chandler out and Marshall not playing much in the first half, we were a very poor rebounding team. Chandler could have made a huge difference here.
> 
> And Boykins really intimidated both Hinrich and Crawford, forcing them into turnovers or far away from the basket in poor positions to initiate the offense. In essence, Boykins made us far more passive on offense. He and Anthony were the MVPs of the game.
> 
> 2. I am a Hinrich convert. He is really, really good at the "simple" pass. Play him with Robinson enough, and I think he turns him into a 15-20 point scorer on a lot of nights. And he will make Curry, Chandler, Marshall, and Fizer more effective. He also could be very effective feeding Crawford, Gill, and Rose off of screens.
> 
> That said, I think he is pretty damn near 100% PG (sorry, I take back my earlier compliment, rlucas), but he is rusty and green playing that position, so he makes lots of mistakes. He also is not a great ball handler, and I now understand how Davis terrorized him on Saturday night (I did not see the game). He is not used to playing against guys as quick and strong as those guys he is going to face in the NBA.
> 
> If he is able to develop as a ball handler and in decision-making, we truly could have something special on our hands in Hinrich. In terms of potential, I would rate him quite a bit higher than Crawford, but still lower than Chandler and Curry. Playing three successive nights against Iverson, Davis, and Boykins is quite an initiation into the NBA, so I suspect that his ball handling will look much better in future games.
> 
> And I agree that he is a very smart defender, though he is perhaps a little too aggressive at times, which will put him in foul trouble often. But did you see how battled Nene on some of those switches, how he pulled down that one-handed rebound, and how we doubled down in the post? This guy knows how to play the game, and there is only so much of that one can teach to a player who doesn't get it.
> 
> In conclusion, right now I cannot think of any other player I would compare him to other than John Stockton, except that he is not as quick but bigger and a better leaper. Whether he is able to develop the ball handling ability of Stockton and the ability to make the "difficult" pass is still open to question, but is well on to his way to developing many of the other traits of Stockton. If he is not able to develop the ball handling ability, he may max out as only a marginal starter/good bench player. But if he is able to develop that ball handling ability he could become quite good.


NC, good post.


----------



## RoRo

i like the way hinrich plays. loved how he knocked barry on his butt after a rebound. ha!

kirk and erob also work well togeather. i thought erob did the best defensively on carmelo, especially at denying him dribble penetration. carmelo had a field day driving past 'yell, rose or whomever was guarding him.

i thought the difference though was when denver went small with boykins and miller at the guard spots. denvers overall team speed ran circles around our veteran lineup.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> we'll win this game...no if, ands or buts about it..


but...


----------

